# GreenKeeper app



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

I want to start using PGR and hear the greenskeeper app helps you keep up with that. I have joined that app and looked at it several times but always just end up closing it because it seems too complicated. Can someone help me get started with it?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Setup steps:
- Set up your "course" with the square footage of your property and your zip code (important since it will pull weather data from this area in order to calculate GDDs). If you will be spraying different parts of the property (i.e., front yard and back yard) - set these up as different "areas" on the course.
- Set up your "equipment." Put in whatever sprayer you're using and the volume you apply per 1ksqft (whatever you're calibrated at).
- Set up your "products." Put in PGR and any other things you want to track here (you can set a reapplication interval for anything either here or specify a custom reapp interval when you enter each application).

Enter an application:
- New App
- Tell it which "area" you are spraying (leave "Excess area to be treated" blank unless you intend to go outside of the "area" you initially set up), when you applied the app (important to backdate if you aren't entering the app on the same day you applied it), and which sprayer you used.
- Add your PGR "product" to the app.
- Tell the app how much you applied per 1ksqft. It's not really all that important because the app will not adjust your GDDs based on rate - it will always give you a default of 225 GDDs (just use that). Up to you if you want to extend that reapplication interval.
- Click save on the product.
- Click save on the app.

The home page will now display a progress bar showing cumulative GDDs since the app. It will also give you a projected reapplication date based on the interval you specified in the app (FYI check back often, this will change since your GDDs will likely change as well).


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@adgattoni thank you for typing that out - that is a great summary. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Are you guys on the "free" part or the part where you "pay for?" I didn't see that when just making an account.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

JRS 9572 said:


> Are you guys on the "free" part or the part where you "pay for?" I didn't see that when just making an account.


I use the free version.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Great info, Thanks again!! I'm on it now!!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> Are you guys on the "free" part or the part where you "pay for?" I didn't see that when just making an account.


Premium is $300/year. Ouch.

This is what is says it provides:

"For only $300 per year you can get more out of GreenKeeper including 10% discounts on our upcoming soil tests and additional features that will debut in the next few months. In fact, we have dozens of enhancements and products that we are working on which you can see in the image to the right. To get started with your $300 membership click below."

Doesn't sound like anything is even available yet.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

ok another rookie question. In the Greenskeeper app I see T-NEX 1 AQ listed. Google tells me this product is discontinued. I am using regular T-NEX I suppose? Is it listed in the existing products or are you guys just selecting the 1AQ version or do I have to manually add it?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

bryanr said:


> ok another rookie question. In the Greenskeeper app I see T-NEX 1 AQ listed. Google tells me this product is discontinued. I am using regular T-NEX I suppose? Is it listed in the existing products or are you guys just selecting the 1AQ version or do I have to manually add it?


You can select the t-nex 1AQ or primo maxx. Either Will be fine.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Is it not possible to see last year's data? I used it last year but I can only see 2019 applications.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

krusej23 said:


> Is it not possible to see last year's data? I used it last year but I can only see 2019 applications.


There is a past apps tab on the home page as well as a date range you can enter for the graph for your NPK.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

This app. Greenskeeper? Green-Cast? There one that's in Russian. That can't be right?

Edit- it's not actually an app for your phone.. google works sometimes too.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@BubbaGrumpus it's not technically an app. Go to http://greenkeeperapp.com.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not possible to see last year's data? I used it last year but I can only see 2019 applications.
> ...


I do that but it only gives me the option of 2019 apps.


----------



## kg70041 (Aug 22, 2019)

@krusej23 I entered a couple test applications for 2018 and was able to see them in 'Past Apps' when I filtered for 2018. Maybe the dates didn't get saved properly? Could always go back in and re-save them, but that'd be a PITA.

Any advice on setting up products? Are the 'Default Units' pre-populated based on the chosen product?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

kg70041 said:


> @krusej23 I entered a couple test applications for 2018 and was able to see them in 'Past Apps' when I filtered for 2018. Maybe the dates didn't get saved properly? Could always go back in and re-save them, but that'd be a PITA.
> 
> Any advice on setting up products? Are the 'Default Units' pre-populated based on the chosen product?


Yup, I had looked there but all I have is 2019 and 2019 months. My 2018 apps must have been deleted somehow.

The default unit is pre populated if it's a product they have setup already.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

When I go to Past Apps and adjust the date filter, I can see my 2018 PGR apps.


----------

